# Looking for..



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Vocalist
2nd Guitarist
Bassist

I know most of you arent into this kinda stuff but...

Main influences are:
Emmure
For the Fallen Dreams
It Prevails
Misery Signals
The Acacia Strain

http://www.myspace.com/beyondwings


----------

